# EJB: Wie kann ich ein nicht Serializiertes Object übergeben



## flashfactor (12. Jan 2006)

Wie es schon im Titel steht wie kann so etwas übergeben.

Momentan kommt bei mir natürlich immer NotSerializableException.


----------



## Bleiglanz (12. Jan 2006)

gar nicht wenn ein Netzwerk dazwischen ist oder der J2EE Server in einer anderen JVM läuft als der Client...

Die Frage ist, ob du mit den "Local" Interfaces (in der gleichen JVM) arbeitest oder "Remote"?


----------



## flashfactor (12. Jan 2006)

Ich bin auf der selben JVM; Nutze momentan Remote kann aber auch Local nutzen da beides implementiert wurde.


----------



## meez (12. Jan 2006)

In derselben VM kannst du local benutzten (ist dafür auch gedacht)...Da du da sowieso einen Call-by-reference machst, müssen die Objekt auch nicht serializable sein...


----------



## flashfactor (12. Jan 2006)

Ich habe gerade gemerkt das ich meine Frage falsch gestellt habe.
Mein Problem liegt darin das ich ein Object habe das nicht Serializabled ist.

Ich möchte aber auf dieser Object zugreifen aus einer Web-Tier (Servlet).
Oder ist es möglich direkt von einem Web-Tier(Servlet) auf ein EIS-Tier(JCA) zuzugreifen. Ich denke nicht.
Wie man erkennen kann geht es um eine Resource Adapter. Leide rbekomme ich von im ein Object zurück was eine NotSerializableException auslöst. Wie kann ich aber trotzdem auf dieses Object zugreifen. Muss ich da über DAO gehen oder wie kann ich so etwas lösen?


----------



## meez (12. Jan 2006)

Gar nicht...Ein nicht serialisierbares Object wirst du nie aus der jeweiligen JVM Instanz rauskriegen..
Du kannst jedoch z.B. eine XML Repräsentation des Objektes erstellen, dasw transportieren, und wieder ein ähnliches Objekt erzeugen...


----------

